# My TT



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thought it was about time i uploaded some photos of my new toy.
Had her just under two months now.

























































Hope you all like...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice clean example, hate the TTOC sticker thing but hey it's your car.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Nice clean example, hate the TTOC sticker thing but hey it's your car.


Thats where mine is too. :-*


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good H11WGY - those exhaust pipes look bigger than standard? :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice clean example, hate the TTOC sticker thing but hey it's your car.
> ...


Oh in that case it's Chav :-*


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

LordG71- Yes its not standard. Not sure which make tho as i bought already fitted.

jammin- you have to let people know your a member.


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

Are you down in Cornwall by any chance?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Im in lanarkshire. between glasgow and edinburgh


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

H11WGY said:


> LordG71- Yes its not standard. Not sure which make tho as i bought already fitted.
> 
> jammin- you have to let people know your a member.


James is a TTOC member ? Really when did that happen :wink:


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

Pepperami said:


> Are you down in Cornwall by any chance?


You can tell its not in Cornwall as it is not raining in the pics


----------



## Danny_TT (Jun 18, 2012)

nice car mate  where you from?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Nice TT and amazing area arround Edinburgh.

Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best colour mate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi H11WGY, Wonderful *colour* but don't like the tinted lights & if thats a TTOC badge on rear quarter, it looks terrible. But of course its your TT & you like it, so ignore me.
Hoggy.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Forgot to mention its a 225 s line. So thats s line badges on the side. 
I stay in the country its near livingston.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

H11WGY said:


> Forgot to mention its a 225 s line. So thats s line badges on the side.
> I stay in the country its near livingston.


I'm not far from you if your close to Livingston


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Where are you?


----------



## Danny_TT (Jun 18, 2012)

wooo, scotland meet


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Im up for that!!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pepperami said:


> Are you down in Cornwall by any chance?


Answer - Im in lanarkshire. between glasgow and edinburgh

So close :lol:

Car looks good!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

H11WGY said:


> Where are you?


Bathgate


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Do you have a red v6 with a cupra splitter by any chance?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do indeed


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Iv seen you out and about lately. Looks very good. 
I was driving the bus behind you the other day.


----------



## JamesMorris (Nov 8, 2011)

H11WGY said:


> Thought it was about time i uploaded some photos of my new toy.
> Had her just under two months now.
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> ...


Not bad not bad


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

H11WGY said:


> Iv seen you out and about lately. Looks very good.
> I was driving the bus behind you the other day.


The white one coming into Bathgate from Armadale?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Nah im with first. How good a fit is the cupra splitter? Much cutting to be done. 
Temped to have one now.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh sorry my mistake! Fairly easy to fit, bit of trimming to each end and you need to trim the centre sections down to fit flush with the bumper, there's a good how too on here somewhere, does give the front a nice look IMO


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Nah im with first. How good a fit is the cupra splitter? Much cutting to be done.
> Temped to have one now.


you've fitted one before... just not on a TT. :roll:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Yes james i know...
Was hoping its was a good enough fit without trimming the ends.

gogs - Yes it does look good. Think il put it on my list of to do's.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good man, nice cheap mod that makes a big difference to the front end, and yes it is a good fit, almost oem


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

So i decided to treat myself. 
Got a list of things to install this weekend. 
- HG Motorsport front mount intercooler
- K&N cone filter
- led sidelights 
- led number plate bulbs
- Autobahn88 induction hose
- Creation Motorsport upper boost hoses

And a well deserved wash.

Will get some pictures up of my progress. Beware im picture happy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[/quote]Will get some pictures up of my progress. Beware im picture happy.[/quote]

We LOVE pictures, more the better............. [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> So i decided to treat myself.
> Got a list of things to install this weekend.
> - HG Motorsport front mount intercooler
> - K&N cone filter
> ...


Let the weather do the washing for you, and it doesn't look like my top hoses will be here before the weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] . So were need to get the bumper of next weekend as well no doubt to do my other bits.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Top hoses came . 
No luck james. Il give you a hand on my next time off. 
All i need now is an adjustable tie bars.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Top hoses came .
> No luck james. Il give you a hand on my next time off.
> All i need now is an adjustable tie bars.


thought you weren't going to bother with them cause your only dropping 40mm?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

I dont know. I dont want to be buying new tyres all the time


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Cupra splitter ordered


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Well i didnt get as much done as i thought. 
Fmic and boost hoses done. Took about 6 hours in total. 
Noticed i have two broken springs so thats on my list of to do's tomorrow. 
Photos to follow. Just waiting on js53mes to finish his. 
Keep your eye on this one!


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Eventually got round to fitting my HG MOTORSPORT intercooler this weekend along side JS53MES' TT. Hope you enjoy the pictures. 

*FITTING OF THE INTERCOOLERS* :








































































































































































































*THE FINISHING SHOTS*  :



















































































































*HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICTURES * :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I think your TT's need some martingale tack in that environment.. :roll: 

Good job chaps.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Job guys.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fitted a cupra splitter the other day. 
Here is how she looks.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good, nice pics


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for you chaps as i pass through tomoz on my way to Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Pop into ingliston. Thats where il be


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pics, really nice to see shots of all the work in progress.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fitted induction hose last night. 
Heres a shot of the turbo


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Some pictures of induction hose fitted.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

nice work Adam


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks james :-D


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Well since james (js53mes) kindly posted a pic of me. Its time for revenge


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## SilverTT_USA (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks really nice and clean mate  
hmm I'm still debating if i should add badges or debadge my entire rear...
are you planning on doing black Audi rings in the front and rear?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Rear audi rings are getting replaced with a black audi sticker. Front I'm going to replace the whole grill with a honeycomb grill and spray the rings black. Wheels are going satin black soon. 
As you can tell i like the red and black theme


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Working on that sand must have been hard work....I'd have got a couple of wooden boards to drive onto!

I think I'd be swapping that K&N filter for something else - it looks waaaaaayy too small.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Its not too bad. Jack the car up on wooden boards tho. I like the k&n. Nice sound looks and doesn't take over my engine bay. Each to their own i suppose.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you ever wondered why some induction kits are larger??


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

No need to wonder as i know why and i Know there is no need for a larger one.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thought it was about time i painted my wheels


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Wheels Look good that colour, be good to see it all together back on the TT


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice work, the wheels look great


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Wheels look great mate!

What paint did you use? Also how did you do the centre caps? Looks a right ball ache doing the rings :?

How long did it take you to do?

Sorry for all the questions!

L


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

The rings are only clipped onto the centre cap. Just unclipped and sprayed with plastidip. I sprayed the wheels with cellulose satin black paint using a gun. Spent about 6 hours in total including callipers and more silicone hoses in engine bay. Removal, spraying an refitting of the fuel cap. Very productive day i think.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Recently bought a v6 valance from fellow member AjsTT

Sprayed it satin black to match the fuel cap and alloys

Before.









After.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

i think i remember seeing this tt for sale when i was looking for one aha i was gonna go look at it then another one came up aha looks good though? where did you buy the fmic and how much was it?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks . I bought it from carluke back in may. They fmic was a group buy from here. Think it was £240. Seems to be good quality.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking Spot On Mate!! Glad the valance arrived safe


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks :-D

Thanks again for the super fast postage.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Wont be driving for a while. 
The gf is now my taxi driver


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Your brave! I just insured my mrs on mine and I was nervous! She's had her license 4 years... :\

Motor is looking shweet though


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

nice wheels!

my mrs just asked if she could be insured on mine, not having any of it. how on earth does she expect me to relax while shes out in it? think my wheels will come back looking like then do now? will my door handles still be the same? will the inside door handles be the same? will she really give a shit if she scratches it?

now the answer to these questions is NO, nope, nah, not really and no.

i had to break her to bad news and say the insurance went up by nearly 2 grand so were not doing it. unlucky.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Chris_TT said:


> Your brave! I just insured my mrs on mine and I was nervous! She's had her license 4 years... :\
> 
> Motor is looking shweet though


Im a nervous wreck every time we go somewhere. I must say she isn't a bad driver and has a lot of respect for my car. This helps to calm me down lol.

Thanks. Looks better without L plates tho :-D


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Charlesuk said:


> nice wheels!
> 
> my mrs just asked if she could be insured on mine, not having any of it. how on earth does she expect me to relax while shes out in it? think my wheels will come back looking like then do now? will my door handles still be the same? will the inside door handles be the same? will she really give a shit if she scratches it?
> 
> ...


Thanks  i like the red and black theme. 
Ha i don't blame you. Its a scary thought letting someone else get behind the wheel of your car. I have to be passenger so this helps lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Please don't let your GF drive your car it will end in tears


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> Please don't let your GF drive your car it will end in tears


lol i have no other way of getting about. Fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't let your GF drive your car it will end in tears
> ...


What do you mean lol - why can't you drive it yourself....?!?! :?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fractured my wrist and hospital said not to drive. Not impressed as i drive for a living :-(.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

jamman said:


> Please don't let your GF drive your car it will end in tears


There comes a point in time when you just have to accept that your wife/girlfriend is going to curb all your wheels and leave makeup on the steering wheel and door handles (how?!). It's inevitable...


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Ahh not cool - sorry bud. Maybe you should have waited to spray the wheels. Kerbs are like magnets to women lol.... (Just kidding ladies....) :wink:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Lol i was going to spray the wheels again at some point anyway. Bought myself a few new toys for the car last week. This helps deal with the pain of being unable to drive.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Lol i was going to spray the wheels again at some point anyway. Bought myself a few new toys for the car last week. This helps deal with the pain of being unable to drive.


Haha - or makes it even more tempting to drive....?

Left or right hand btw? You can still shift with a cast.... :wink:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

AdamG said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lol i was going to spray the wheels again at some point anyway. Bought myself a few new toys for the car last week. This helps deal with the pain of being unable to drive.
> ...


Its my right hand so i could still shift. But if i did happen to be in an accident my insurance would be void. Trust me its very temping to get behind the wheel. but its not worth the risk imo.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> AdamG said:
> 
> 
> > H11WGY said:
> ...


Nah that's sensible mate - be hard to keep hold of the steering wheel when changing gear with a broken wrist. Not worth the risk.

And especially when you have your own driver. Just as long as you're happy to respray those rims....


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

AdamG said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > AdamG said:
> ...


Lol wouldn't say il be happy doing it but hey it will need done at some point. 
Its only been 3 days with the GF driving and my average mpg has went up. So the money i save on fuel will help towards the paint lol.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Well tonight i thought id give my side repeaters a light coat of satin black.
Light still goes through. Pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fitted honeycomb grille. 
Sprayed satin black along with the lower grilles.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

the badge looks rather small or am i just seeing something  ... anyway it looks better than the disgusting 5 bar grill 8)


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> the badge look rather small or am i just seeing something... anyway it looks better than the disgusting 5 bar grill


naa, its just a massive TT


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

greyhound said:


> naa, its just a massive TT


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

greyhound said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > the badge look rather small or am i just seeing something... anyway it looks better than the disgusting 5 bar grill
> ...


Correct


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Seriously, with the front rings that small I'd be very tempted to rip 'em off and just leave the (rather nice looking) honeycomb grille.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Seriously, with the front rings that small I'd be very tempted to rip 'em off and just leave the (rather nice looking) honeycomb grille.


Fellow member js54mes thought this also and decided to pull it off when i had my back turned. Not sure if i like the debaged look tho. Will get the standard rings on at some point.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... probably no rings, or the original larger rings in black. Or silver, even, but black would match better I think.

Looking good, BTW.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, with the front rings that small I'd be very tempted to rip 'em off and just leave the (rather nice looking) honeycomb grille.
> ...


im with you on this one, im trying to imagine it without any badge at all and it doesnt look so good! i dont mind the small badge but i think a bigger one could look better 8)

but the grille is lovely.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Still unsure if i like the debadged look. What do you think?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it looks well smart. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> I think it looks well smart. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Mondo


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Still unsure if i like the debadged look. What do you think?


Likey!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

H11WGY said:


>


"Dad you'll have to move the seat forward a bit more" :roll:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

TTstang said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Still unsure if i like the debadged look. What do you think?
> ...


Thanks :-D


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

TTstang said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cough cough uncle lol.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

ok i actually like it without the badge too...


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks. 
Its growing on me too :-D.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't make my modems up if I like it or not.

Where did you get the grille from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Got it from a member on here. 
You can pick them up on german ebay. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=180930020713&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=48349903009


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fitted the badge today.

Before.









After.









Think it looks better.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Today i started my DIY rear seat delete.
Heres a sneak peak of my work so far









So far. Iv made templates and cut wood. 
Ordered some black acoustic carpet. 
DIY bar is in place. Only one added touch to add.


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Seat delete looking good so far. Quite interested in how you do this as I've been thinking about it


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Will get more pictures up when im finished.

I could make up aome templates if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

The debadged version looks more fearsome but having said that I think if the rings were in silver/chrome they would look better


----------



## Co1k (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice cars 8)

I prefered without badge. Our TT looks like more Racing


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Positive comments makes moding more satisfying.









Angel eyes ready for the weekend.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

H11WGY said:


> Fitted the badge today...Think it looks better.


Wrong. Looks better without IMO. But then, your car, so if you're happy, keep it on.

But it does look better without. :wink:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted the badge today...Think it looks better.
> ...


Changed my mind its coming off when i get round to doing the angel eyes.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Finished the bar for rear seat delete.

Still to finish the carpet.

1m of 63mm stainless tube and air vent rings as end caps.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Finally got round to spraying my headlight inserts satin black and fitting angel eyes at the weekend.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

That was close. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Passed mot today. 
Clean sheet :-D









Mot guy fell in love with my car. Always nice to meet another vag enthusiast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

No wonder it passed! Always a relief when it passed, mine passed last week as well but had a few advisories which I will sort out soon.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Finally finished rear seat delete. 
Turned out nice in my opinion. 
Could do with a session with henry but it started raining.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like what you've done with your TT so far. Good work. 
How have you mounted the rear bar for the seat delete?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

mattyc53 said:


> I like what you've done with your TT so far. Good work.
> How have you mounted the rear bar for the seat delete?


Thanks :-D. 
Its just just cut a few mm longer than it should be and wedged into place.

Couldn't justify getting a genuine one for what they cost.

Bar cost £35 and seat delete cost £30.

For £65 all in i cant complain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice job with the rear seat delete.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Nice job with the rear seat delete.


Thanks :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Had a wee cleaning session today. 
Dont think its ever been so clean.























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Fitted new dipstick guide this afternoon for good measure. Think my old one was past its prime. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job Adam, cars looking great


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice. Red does look good, particularly from the rear - the way the lights blend into the body looks natural. If it were me I'd be inclined to go all red and ditch the white reversing light, although twin reverse would work too.

8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They work a treat


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

gogs said:


> They work a treat


Does look good gordon.

Think i might go the cheaper option and go all red tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooh, nice Gogs.  Ditch the TT and 3.2 badges and you're done. Especially the 3.2 one so people don't immediately know you made a mistake.... :-*

:wink:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Very nice. Red does look good, particularly from the rear - the way the lights blend into the body looks natural. If it were me I'd be inclined to go all red and ditch the white reversing light, although twin reverse would work too.
> 
> 8)


Thanks mondo :-D

love the red.

Best colour imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamskihayden (May 12, 2010)

looking damn fine if you ask me


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

adamskihayden said:


> looking damn fine if you ask me


Thanks :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Ooh, nice Gogs.  Ditch the TT and 3.2 badges and you're done. Especially the 3.2 one so people don't immediately know you made a mistake.... :-*
> 
> :wink:



















Sometimes badges are ok..


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Sometimes badges are ok..


Very true, mate. Like both of those, actually.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes badges are ok..
> ...


Only with the mk2 newer style badges to freshen it up.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Ooh, nice Gogs.  Ditch the TT and 3.2 badges and you're done. Especially the 3.2 one so people don't immediately know you made a mistake.... :-*
> 
> :wink:


Ha ha thanks Mondo, if I remove the 3.2 badge people may think I went for one of the many lesser TT options ;-)

badges are staying for the time being


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

Where did you get hold of this? I'm finding it so hard to find a red TT


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Jordan282 said:


> Where did you get hold of this? I'm finding it so hard to find a red TT


I got it from a town called carluke thats local to me. It was a advertised on auto trader. There is a few on ebay just now.

Good choice if your going for red. 
Best colour imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Decided to fit my standard air box over my K&N cone today.

Look loads better imo

Before









After






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have to agree with you looks much nicer


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job Adam, slight modification to the standard box then


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

H11WGY said:


> Decided to fit my standard air box over my K&N cone today...


Looks nice! Did the filter fit inside the airbox or did you have to get jiggy with it?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

gogs said:


> Good job Adam, slight modification to the standard box then


Thanks gordon.

Yes just a little bit of cutting required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to fit my standard air box over my K&N cone today...
> ...


Thanks mondo. I let loose with the jig saw









There isn't much the the under side any more. 
Like i took wak bok the extreme lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Excellent! I did say 'get jiggy' for the pun. 

Similar to what I did: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=282529&hilit=+bmc

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Excellent! I did say 'get jiggy' for the pun.
> 
> Similar to what I did: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=282529&hilit=+bmc
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Lol i thought that. 
Yours looks good. Must say filter looks massive :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

H11WGY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pics Adam, you climb the telegraph pole for the second pic? ;-)


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

gogs said:


> H11WGY said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks gordon.

Lol not quite. There is a little bridge so i couldn't help myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Had a detailing day today.

Ending with some photos in the village alongside james and his TT












































































































:-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pics, I thought your car had spacers Adam!


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

gogs said:


> Nice pics, I thought your car had spacers Adam!


Nah iv never got round to buying them. 
Really needs them tho. 
Looks like my wheels are playing hide and seek. 
One day hopefully.

Hows your car going. Did you solve the abs fault you had?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They do make a difference, looks like the fault is the G201 sensor, I've ordered a replacement for it and the G214 sensor, I'll have them both replaced, strangely it hasn't done it for a week or so now


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thats odd. 
Will do no harm yo replace them Anyway. Hope all goes well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Some pictures of last night.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Came home from work to see this waiting for me









Thanks too Jamman.

:-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

V6 spoiler extension fitted. Decided to go all satin black on top
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

looking good mate


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

DV finally relocated and a well deserved wash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

You from central Scotland ?

Nice colour though


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice car, liking the red.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

I am actually yes. Thanks i love the red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

looks really nice mate, be pleased


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

H11WGY said:


> Came home from work to see this waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the wrong hoses on there mate!

They're blue not red! :lol: :lol:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Charlesuk : thanks 

Skee : lol they swiftly got changed to red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

H11WGY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cars looking cool great work 8)


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks jamman :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

A few plans for the TT in the next few months.

My girlfriend has treated me to a relentless downpipe and decat for christmas .

So far iv ordered poly dogbone bushes and next up will be coilovers, stage 2 map and some new wheels for the summer time :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Finally spaced























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks really good! What spacing setup did you go for? 8)


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.

I went for 20mm rear 15mm front. 
Looks allot better imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks perfect now Adam ;-)


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks gordon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thoughts on colour coded badge?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

H11WGY said:


> Thoughts on colour coded badge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it looks good m8 !


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it's growing on me!  ...

... I thought I'd hate it but I don't- I like that it's different, and assuming it's a perfect match for the bodywork I think I could go as far as to say I _like_ it ... :wink: 
... I think the honeycomb style grille helps set it off too ...

Steve


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Only done it because it had chipped and ran out of satin black.

Didn't like it at 1st myself. But its different and growing on me also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

needs to be lower much lower


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... it's growing on me!  ...
> 
> ... I thought I'd hate it but I don't- I like that it's different, and assuming it's a perfect match for the bodywork I think I could go as far as to say I _like_ it ... :wink:
> ... I think the honeycomb style grille helps set it off too ...
> ...


Pretty much an entire +1. Apart from maybe the 'I thought I'd hate it' bit; had no idea. But yes, looks surprisingly good.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Mondo said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > ... it's growing on me!  ...
> ...


... so what are we saying here? ...

...+0.8? ...

... actually thinking about it, I'm worried that Mondo agrees with me- can I change my mind? ...
... I don't like it after all ...

... I like the smoked corners though ...
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I'm worried that Mondo agrees with me ...


S'OK, I was on the meth just now. Normal service will be resumed shortly.

It won't happen again.


----------



## jjsweeney (Oct 17, 2012)

Car looks mint I love the tt in red


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice looking car you got there mate! How low have you gone? If you don't mind me asking, and you on springs or coil overs? Curious as I want the same ride height :wink:


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

TT225C said:


> Very nice looking car you got there mate! How low have you gone? If you don't mind me asking, and you on springs or coil overs? Curious as I want the same ride height :wink:


Thank you . 
Its on apex springs -40mm. 
Going for coilovers in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Not had an update in a while, not much has changed to be honest.

-Matt black roof
-Lowered on coilovers
Satin black wheels now matt black


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

The car looks way better now with the black roof and the matt black alloys!

What coilovers did you go for? Planning to tint the lights as well?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... that looks spot on [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - I'd love to see a few more photos of it ...

Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good Adam, what coilies did you fit ?


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

That's for your comments guys. 
I decided to go for FK streets coilovers, being honest they seem ok, very happy with them so far.

Steve - Il get some more pictures up for you .


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

H11WGY said:


> That's for your comments guys.
> I decided to go for FK streets coilovers, being honest they seem ok, very happy with them so far.
> 
> Steve - Il get some more pictures up for you .


Have you kept standard bushes or fitted upgraded ones along with the coilovers?


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good. The black roof works well on it.


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Some pictures from Irvine show


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

how low is it ?
looks perfect


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great in red with the black


----------



## H11WGY (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys .

It's on FK coils all the way down on the rear and around 20mm left on the front.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

H11WGY said:


> That's for your comments guys.
> I decided to go for FK streets coilovers, being honest they seem ok, very happy with them so far.
> 
> Steve - Il get some more pictures up for you .


... well you made me wait long enough for the pictures didn't you? :lol: ... it was worth it though- looks awesome ...










... when you say all the way down at the rear- have you still got your adjusters in- it looks very low if you have still got them ...

... I look forward to some more shots of it soon! ...
:wink:

Steve.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Car looks stunning, love the red and black theme.

Can't help but notice a lack of centre caps. I have some for sale, just in case


----------



## Caindog95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Where about did you buy this grill bud?? Looks sweet!


----------

